# Northwest IASCA INAC Awards ceremony and hang out day! Oct 28th



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Greater NW folks!

We are doing a small IASCA event on Oct 28th for a INAC awards and mini demo session!

Time will be 12pm to 2pm

This will be taking place at Griots Garage in Tacoma Wa.

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=griot's+garage+tacoma+wa&fb=1&gl=us&hq=griot's+garage&hnear=0x549054ee2b659567:0x62219c07ebb09e82,Tacoma,+WA&cid=0,0,11505915671476250677&ei=U4WBULz3O7SO2QX11IDYAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CJgBEPwSMAA&safe=on

Come hang out!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

You're making Brian Mitchell haul the awards way up there after haulin them all around the country for over a week...lol


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> You're making Brian Mitchell haul the awards way up there after haulin them all around the country for over a week...lol



Blame Travis Chin lol.


Mic, going to drop a PM your way shortly got a Q for ya!

-j


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Count me in! Do you think someone will be down to listen to my system and tell me if\where it sucks? Would love to get some feedback!


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I dont see why not! ^


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Jeremy--talk Travis into turning it into a 1x show--get your season started early--never too early to start getting points


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I might have to do that!


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

/bumping this up top, this is happening this weekend!


----------

